# 2011 SEMA Show Coverage



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been fortunate enough to attend last year and will be there again this year, beginning next Wednesday through Friday! Hoping to see some Cruze's decked out this year (got tired of all the Mustangs and ... yes ... Camaro's).


----------



## alpinestar (Oct 31, 2011)

*Concept 1 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ-SEMA 2011*

New to the group & wanted to share some pics of the Concept 1 Chevy Cruze LTZ that will be ondisplay at SEMA in Las Vegas starting tomorrow.

We are a partner with General Motors and have built vehicles based on the platforms that GM prefers to promote for the year.

Other vehicles can be seen at www.semacentral.com searching under Concpet 1.

Special thanks to the following manufactuers that helped in this build;

Pedders Suspension
Magnaflow Performance Exhaust
Continental Tires
Lexani Wheels
RAZZI Ground Effects
BMC Extreme Customs
3d Carbon
Kicker CarAudio
Vizualogic 
Sound Xpression
AAC/Oracle Lighting
The Finishing Touch
K&N Filters
Royal Purple
Sherwin Williams Planet Color Paint
Vermont Tuning
General Motors/Chevrolet Division


----------



## CruzeTexas (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice. 
Can I have the specs on the wheels and tires?


----------



## alpinestar (Oct 31, 2011)

20x8.5 Lexani one piece forged wheels. 42mm offset.

245/30/20 Continental Tires.





CruzeTexas said:


> Very nice.
> Can I have the specs on the wheels and tires?


----------



## CruzeTexas (Oct 17, 2011)

Any rubbing issues? 
Did you have to roll the fenders?

I am going to go with a 225/35/20 on a 7.5" wheel with lowering springs. I just don't know which offset yet. (38-42)​


----------



## alpinestar (Oct 31, 2011)

zero issues. Didn't roll the fenders and we plan on lowering the car another inch after SEMA.














CruzeTexas said:


> Any rubbing issues?
> 
> Did you have to roll the fenders?​
> 
> I am going to go with a 225/35/20 on a 7.5" wheel with lowering springs. I just don't know which offset yet. (38-42)​


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

You know i would have thought that scalloped hood would look dumb but i actually think it looks cool. :goodjob:


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

*2011 SEMA Show - Kicker Cruze*

Just returned home from 3 Days at SEMA and of course I took a bunch of pictures of any Cruze I could find... Here's the Kicker Cruze they did a build on just before the show.


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

*2011 SEMA Show - METRA Cruze*

They drove this one from Illinois to Vegas (Daily Driver!)


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

*2011 SEMA Show - RAZZI Ground Effects Cruze*

RAZZI Ground Effects Cruze at SEMA - had a T-REX Grill on it also...


----------



## MIMJOE (Oct 6, 2011)

Here are a few quick shots before it went in the show....
Thank you to:
PPG- Paint
XXR- Wheels
Falken-Tires
Eibach-Springs
K&N-Intake
Odyssey- Battery
Roadwire- Leather/Suede Interior
Seibon- Carbon Fiber Hood and Trunk
Defenderworx- Black billet bow ties and gas door
Anzo USA- LED Black housing Headlights


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Are those springs cut?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

MIMJOE said:


> Here are a few quick shots before it went in the show....
> Thank you to:
> PPG- Paint
> XXR- Wheels
> ...


Wheel and tire specs please?

The stance looks pretty good for not having coilovers, is the the Pro-Kit?


----------

